# Solved: Driver for LiteOn DVD Burner



## AustinM (Feb 7, 2004)

I bought a LiteOn DVD burner from Newegg. I need a driver.

Link to drive on Newegg

My system recognizes it as a CD drive... so I need a driver. No software came with the drive. Where can I get a driver?

The Newegg page has a link to LiteOn's site, but I can't find a driver.

SantaSmiley


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

No drivers are required for CD/DVD drives under Windows. Please download Nero Info Tool from the previous link and tell us what it says about the drive. My guess is it'll tell you it's a DVD. Here's one from my system.


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

If it's not hooked up that way try connecting the DVD drive as a master and see if Windows now sees it correctly. Usually even if Windows calls it a CD drive it still will function correctly as a DVD burner.


----------



## AustinM (Feb 7, 2004)

Yes, it functions fine as a DVD drive even though Windows is calling it a CD drive. I've burned 10 or 12 discs now, all good.

Thanks!


----------



## orez (Aug 15, 2007)

Here are your drivers for Lite-On DVD Burners. Go to the link below. 

http://www.nodevice.com/driver/company/LiteOn/DVD-ROM.html


----------

